# Can I use this power supply?



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

I acquired this power supply and was wondering if I can use it? I'm still in design phase of my HO layout and do not have a DCC system yet? Attached is a pic with the specs. Thanks for looking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what you'd use it for. For conventional, you'll want a variable supply, for DCC, you'll have to have one that is compatible with your DCC system.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

the Digatrax's PS2023 puts out 18V 15 Amps when set to HO. so it might be a little low on volts for DCC, it might work


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm wondering if I can make it put out more volts, should just be a resistor or something


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on the design of the supply. It's probably more than a resistor to change the voltage any significant amount.


----------

